# Fitting a '96 KA24DE in a B13 ??



## B13_Sentra Se-R (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Guys
This is my first post here and I just wanna say Hi first to all you cool Sentra/B13 owners and ethusiasts. I purchased a 1994 Sentra SE a few weeks ago with 180,000 KM, original paint, sunroof, few power options for $3500 CDN (yep, Canadian here!). I am real happy with it and I can't wait to do my first mods (ie. suspension/brakes then engine work or swap).

Now my question to you guys is what would be the major problems I would run into if swapping a KA24DE from a 1996 240sx (which my friend will sell me for $500 CDN) in comparison to the SR20DE which is supposedly a "Direct Fit".
I was reading some treads and I'm confused on what some people are saying..Couple questions.....

1) Why would you need a tranny from a FWD KA24DE (Altima) to drop the 240 engine in the Sentra, when the SR20DE(T) also comes from a RWD setup but doesn't need a FWD tranny??(This is what someone wrote!)

2) I read that it's next to impossible to properly fit and connect all the wirering harneses, and that it's a real problem to mount the engine right compared to the SR, but WHY?? If the SR is a direct swap for both the S13/S14 and the B13, then how doensn't the engine from a S14 easily drop in the B13? 
3) Am I wrong in assuming that the 2.4L with some bolt-on mods would give me significant power over the tiny 1.6L? Some say the KA is a truck engine and is a big waste of money to modify and get good results. Even though the weight difference would be 300-400 lbs. the KA has got to have enough power to accelerate the light Coupe Sentra real good right????

My goal with my Sentra is to get a decent amount of HP so I can take out some Civics and other Small/Medium sized cars. I'm not really looking for a HUGE power rush that I could get with maby an SR20DET. I'm keeping the car all factory on the outside (Sleeper Style) nothing flashy, so I can suprise some unexpecting fools with their big sexy bodykits, clear senses, 18in. chrome, big subs....ect. and crush the goofs!! Also in Canada we can drive a lot faster on freeways than in the states(like 140km/h) and the tiny 1.6L top speed is only 170km/h and the KA is 205km/h, so it feels uncomfortable and loud driving at high speeds. Haha well I hope someone can tell me if KA24DE is worth dropping in the Sentra considering im getting a 1996 w 110K's on it for $500 CDN('bout 300 USD) and paying for installation fees. Thanks


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You have a lot of your basics wrong. I recommed you read up some threads on this site and see what your options are.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Harris! Glad to see you're still around! How's your new business?!

Yeah dude, I believe you'd be going into uncharted territory swapping a KA24 into a Sentra. It's one of those things where there's an easier and better solution (SR20) so nobody's done it.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

there are many versions of a sr20de(t) some are meant for fwd some are meant for rwd and some are awd but can be used in a fwd car just as easy, the sr20de swaps are easy for s13s because they use the rwd version just like they use a fwd version for a b13. annnnd the sr20 is just better than the ka because if i remember correctly it revs higher which is good for turbos and it has more stock n/a hp so read up and get the correct model sr20det is my suggestion, i am putting the gtir engine in my b13 se-r shortly andi cant wait cus i saw a time slip for someone with a u13 engine that ran a 12.8 on the 1/4 and mine has a bigger turbo. spendin 2 grand and goin mid 12s is a good deal in my opinion


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Slacky said:


> there are many versions of a sr20de(t) some are meant for fwd some are meant for rwd and some are awd but can be used in a fwd car just as easy, the sr20de swaps are easy for s13s because they use the rwd version just like they use a fwd version for a b13. annnnd the sr20 is just better than the ka because if i remember correctly it revs higher which is good for turbos and it has more stock n/a hp so read up and get the correct model sr20det is my suggestion, i am putting the gtir engine in my b13 se-r shortly andi cant wait cus i saw a time slip for someone with a u13 engine that ran a 12.8 on the 1/4 and mine has a bigger turbo. spendin 2 grand and goin mid 12s is a good deal in my opinion


One correction. The USDM KA24DE(if I'm correct 170 crank hp) puts out more horsepower stock than the USDM SR20DE(140 crank hp). 

However, the SR20's are definately a better platform to work with. Why else would it be said to be one of the best 4 bangers ever designed? It's practically bulletproof so can handle a beating. The KA24 on the otherhand isn't nearly as strong. You can mod it and get good gains but you have to be more careful as it can't handle as much abuse as the SR20. Do a search and you will find the listings of all the SR series motors and there outputs. I know the VE's put out some nice numbers. I myself have been contemplating put an SR20VE with the QR25 6-speed tranny in my one sentra.

Mitch


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the KA24 is not 170crank hp.

the problem is he wants to put a rwd KA in a fwd car.

time to research


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the KA24 is not 170crank hp.


My bad. Just researched and it's 155 crank hp. However, still more than the SR20DE.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

but liek ya said sr20 is bullet proof and a simple turbo package will up the hp to 200+


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

besides the fact that it's a much easier swap.


----------



## B13_Sentra Se-R (Nov 8, 2004)

Alright thanx for the replies guys... I admit I'm far from even knowing the basics of engine swapping which is why I asked those dumb questions.
I just still don't get why the SR20DE fits the FWD Sentra when the SR comes out of RWD platform. Or does everyone with a SR20DE in their Sentras get the engine with tranny from a G20?? Ahh I'm confused.....the reason I was asking about fitting a KA is 'cause someone I know who dropped the SR20 in his 96 240sx, has the complete KA engine,tranny and ecu sitting in his garage, and I thought it would make a nice replacement.

But...I guess it's impossible to make it fit the B13, even though I still don't know what exactly it is that makes the KA so much more difficult/different than a SR20 swap?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the SR20DET used in fwd engines comes from AWD setups, not a silvia. the AWD setups utilize a transversely mounted engine.


----------



## oljunkie15 (Nov 10, 2004)

if you really wanted to try and install a ka in a b13 you could use a stanza transmition which bolts up to a ka. as far as mounts you will need to do some custome work. save yourself the agervation and just drop in a sr20 you will be glad you did.


----------



## NX4me (Nov 13, 2004)

B13_Sentra Se-R said:


> I just still don't get why the SR20DE fits the FWD Sentra when the SR comes out of RWD platform.


Dammit, why dont people just say (a couple already did i think) that There are FWD and RWD sr20 engines, and thats why people swap sr20 engines into their FWD cars. You cant put RWD in a FWD.

:dumbass: :loser: :thumbup:


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I was about to say it, if that makes you feel any better. 

RWD SR20 engines are very much different from FWD/AWD SR20 engines. So the SR20DE and DET's that are used in RWD configurations are not the same as those used in FWD and AWD configurations. RWD SR20's have crank opearted fans, the intake is on the driver's side of the engine and the exhuast is on the passenger's side, which if you were to turn a FWD SR20 counterclockwiese 90 degrees, you'd see that the intake would be on the passenger's side and the exhaust on the driver's. Where things bolt up for motor mounts and water pump, alternator, PS pump and A/C are different was well. 

I don't doubt a person could put a KA24DE into a FWD B13, however finding a transmission that will bolt up isn't likely to happen and even if it did, in the end you'd have done a shitload of work for a couple hp more than a FWD SR20DE. If a person were ambitious enough to swap something totally new into this car, you'd be better off doing something crazy like converting it to RWD or swapping a VG30 in. I mean, if you're gonna dream big why not shoot for the stars? The amount of work to make it happen would be comprable.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SR20DE was also used in the 200SX I do believe which is FWD


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i agree with what everyone says, you need to do some research. don't even consider the ka24 as an option. you really have two choices that aren't a waste of time and money. turbo the 1.6 or swap an sr20 from a fwd or awd car. just to clear one thing up, the ka motor is a very strong motor from the factory, should hold 15psi in stock form, and comes w/ piston cooling oil squiters. don't listen to hearsay, look for facts


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

BikerFry said:


> Harris! Glad to see you're still around! How's your new business?!



Kicking my ass.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

why is everyone saying that it's so impossible to put a ka24de into a b13 sentra because of the transmission (FWD or RWD)? the ka24de comes in both forms just like the sr20de. the KA24 is in an altima which is obviously a FWD. if there's any problems at all it should be just in the size of the complete engine itself, not whether it's front or rear wheel. if i am wrong, call me a newbie and internet-bitch at me, but either way, i'm still interested in learning more about it...i've been dreaming of doing the same thing myself. saw a perfect KA24 in an altima today at a junk yard with 50,000 miles on it and started drooling.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

K2Fugative169 said:


> why is everyone saying that it's so impossible to put a ka24de into a b13 sentra because of the transmission (FWD or RWD)? the ka24de comes in both forms just like the sr20de. the KA24 is in an altima which is obviously a FWD. if there's any problems at all it should be just in the size of the complete engine itself, not whether it's front or rear wheel. if i am wrong, call me a newbie and internet-bitch at me, but either way, i'm still interested in learning more about it...i've been dreaming of doing the same thing myself. saw a perfect KA24 in an altima today at a junk yard with 50,000 miles on it and started drooling.


go for it, but just be ready to spend money, it would be a one of a kind thing, and it would be interesting, but the problem is in size, and the fact that an sr is so much easier, has been done before, and has more aftermarket support than a KA.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

KA24s belong in trucks. Even the 240SX is screaming for the SR20 (totally opinionaed)

But does the KA24 and altima transmission even have similar engine mounting points as the sentra? I doubt rewelding new mounting points is an easy job. If you need a altima transmission, start with an altima parts car, or part off that 96 240SX to get yourself one (or even a stanza 5 speed - as stated earlier). Wiring is probably as much a hassle as a SR20. BTW, how wide is the Altima compared to the B13 sentra? CV axles compatible? I dunno, go for it. It'll be a rare swap.


----------

